# LW hand climber for saddle platform



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm considering buying a LW hand climber to use as a climbing system paired with my R/C harness and double as my platform. However I can not find a lot of info on the topic to see how others have used or liked this method of climbing. I will only be using this method on one spot that has a 20inch strait no branch trees on a large peice of public that I have to access by kayak, so I figured man if this works it'd be the cats meow. I'm eager to hear from people who have tried this method and the pros and cons as well.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

lakertown24 said:


> I'm considering buying a LW hand climber to use as a climbing system paired with my R/C harness and double as my platform. However I can not find a lot of info on the topic to see how others have used or liked this method of climbing. I will only be using this method on one spot that has a 20inch strait no branch trees on a large peice of public that I have to access by kayak, so I figured man if this works it'd be the cats meow. I'm eager to hear from people who have tried this method and the pros and cons as well.


I’m assuming you have, but I’ll still ask. Have you checked on saddlehunter.com? Sounds like it’s a good plan on a straight tree. Only thing I would worry about first looking at it is the side pressure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have looked at saddlehunter, and have only read and found a few posts on the idea


----------



## PDL1999 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have used the top of LW hand climber as base for trophy line tree saddle. works great. as for climbing with it as you sit in the saddle, you would need to put something on like bicycle strap for pedal. I see guys climb w one stick so don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm hoping I could lift the platform atleast 16inches at a time to make it worth my while. I do plan on strapping the platform to my feet as well as to my rock climbing harness


----------



## bowhuntingbongo (Aug 26, 2008)

Saddle Hunter has threads but they use XOP cheaper. There are also youtube videos of climbing as you speak. It's my go to mobile setup. It's even better if you rappel down. Not a lot of people use this method. Downside of this as tree gets smaller you have to readjust platform to make it level. You have to hang on side of tree pull platform up to you readjust traction belt smaller reset platform climb back on and continue. Don't forget to tie it to your RCH.


----------



## RSMK (Sep 12, 2013)

It works. The hand climber top makes a great base the only thing you need to do is bungee it once in final position so it doesn't go anywhere. There is a recent video on saddle showing it's use as a platform. 

I've seen guys also use it for climbing. To me it's just a much slower process vs sticks but if you want to go minimalist it def works. To use it as a foot base while climbing just create two footholds with a bungee. The original bungee which used to come with the stand worked great for this but any bungee will do.


----------



## Ryan6691 (Jan 28, 2017)

This is the thread you want, everything you need to know on this exact topic. I will also be using this method some next year with my saddle.

http://saddlehunter.com/community/index.php?threads/xop-climber-seat-as-climber-and-platform.2031/


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody know where I can pick up a used one?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

The dang XOP guys just bumped up the price of their seats no doubt due to everyone ordering these....used to be $39....kicking myself for not ordering one.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I need the CLIMBER seat I already have a diy xop platform and your right it was cheap, I'm glad I bought and made mine last summer.


----------



## Bryan M. (Dec 30, 2009)

Search eBay or the forums for the original Lone Wolf Assault Platform and remove the seat, keep the center beam and order yourself some lone wolf brackets.. I’ll post a picture of my DIY version I was able to put together off the saddle forums 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan M. (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF_MIKE (Mar 23, 2016)

I have one that I use as a base. Picked it up on the classified. I also have an XOP platform.

I use him steps, sticks and SRT for climbing. Area I hunt dictate the method.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

